

Cover Pages of Time Magazine in the US and the World - kaybe
http://imgur.com/gallery/W2Y5u

======
nodata
To be a fair comparison, we'd need to see all time magazine covers, not just
the ones where the US edition gets a different cover.

~~~
pitiburi
So, your reasoning is that censorship (or "changes to say different things
just to a certain public") is not really it if it gets done in many but not
all the issues? So, say, if in a country some search terms are blocked you can
not talk about censorship because not ALL the searches are blocked. Sorry, I
disagree. Even if they change only the cover of a single issues, and they do
it to block some ideas to be said in the USA, well that is censorship and is
unacceptable.

~~~
nodata
It's not censorship. The covers are different. A different market being
interested in different things does not equal censorship.

What is not shown is the times when the European covers are different to the
other editions.

What is not shown is if there are only two editions of Time - one for US, one
for elsewhere.

We need to see all covers to make a judgement about what is happening.

